# Colorful coastal sunsets!



## ChickoftheSea

I've been blessed to be in the Rockport and Galveston areas for some pretty spectacular sunsets - hope you enjoy these images!


----------



## MichaelW

I don't see any photos.


----------



## ChickoftheSea

MichaelW said:


> I don't see any photos.


You are correct - it took a long time to upload these, and two more didn't load at all. I haven't posted photos here in quite a while and I jumped the gun on the upload process. My apologies - live and learn!


----------



## ChickoftheSea

*One more*

More sunset glory from Rockport


----------



## Whiplash21

I'm glad you're back. We've missed you.


----------



## ChickoftheSea

*Thank you!*



Whiplash21 said:


> I'm glad you're back. We've missed you.


Your kind words made my day - thanks a million!


----------



## MichaelW

All great photos but especially like the second one. And welcome back. Seems like you took a year or so leave.


----------



## ChickoftheSea

MichaelW said:


> All great photos but especially like the second one. And welcome back. Seems like you took a year or so leave.


I did, taking time to get back on track after sitting out for chemotherapy for a cancer diagnosis. Now, with the cancer seemingly defeated, I owe photography a lot in how it got me through a difficult period in my life and I wish to celebrate it - and the blessing of moving forward feeling great - here and elsewhere. Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Beautiful pictures, Thank you ! God paints a new picture every day!


----------



## stargazer

Very nice work with filters, really liking the second with the grass in the foreground
Welcome back


----------



## ChickoftheSea

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Beautiful pictures, Thank you ! God paints a new picture every day!


Thank you - and yes, I am a big fan of His art!


----------



## ChickoftheSea

stargazer said:


> Very nice work with filters, really liking the second with the grass in the foreground
> Welcome back


Thanks very much, I also like the second one, taken of Galveston's West Bay.

I'm new to filters, and am enjoying the learning process!


----------



## SetDaHook

Great work. The second one is my fave. Congrats on beating the dreaded "C".


----------



## ChickoftheSea

SetDaHook said:


> Great work. The second one is my fave. Congrats on beating the dreaded "C".


Thank you - so far, so good!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Wow great photos!


----------



## ChickoftheSea

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Wow great photos!


Thank you!


----------



## dgerwin

Wow. Those are FANTASTIC! Excellent shots of a beautiful creation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trout Sniffer

This was taken about 15 years ago in Rockport coming in New Year Eve Evening. I have managed to hold on to it through out the years.


----------

